# Ooni



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If I don't update, then I screwed it up.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty good, definitely a learning curve. Yes, pineapple belongs on pizza ya bunch of commies.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

F.a.g.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great except for the pineapple! Lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> F.a.g.


Commie ***.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

To high of heat. Looks pretty good though. I'd hit it!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m not mad, I’m just disappointed


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lastcast said:


> To high of heat. Looks pretty good though. I'd hit it!


Heat was perfect, problem was the beer was cold. There ain't no beer drinking with this thing. 30 seconds or so per side.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Natty Lite!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Roasted paprika and a little homemade crushed red pepper seed would do the trick!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

You have a really great setup , yard and view so i bet you will learn how to make pizza someday . a thin crust Digiorno's supreme cooked on top my radiator heater on 1500 watts for me , you guys do things the hard way


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Definitely a learning curve with those. I have several friends that have them but, I'll stick with the Green Egg


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

gas or wood? pizza looks edible but without the pineapple. maybe some onion, garlic, and bell pepper?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Uses wood pellets. I wanted this one to be able to put it on the boat and take it to the island.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’d eat that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I had a wood pellet stove once, loved it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I had a wood pellet stove once, loved it.


This thing is finicky. If you follow the directions, it'll smother it and you'll get smoke and it won't get hot enough. So, don't follow the directions. Lol.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine was easy, just dump 3 x 40# bags in and lutter eat!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Hope to see you boys soon


----------

